# Vapurumuz her seferinde kalmaktadir



## Arabus

Hello,

_Vapurumuz her seferinde Anadolu Kavağı’nda 2-3 saat kalmaktadir.  _

Why does _seferinde _has -in? Is it because it is genitive and the meaning is "every journey of our ship?"

Why does _kalmaktadir _have _-ta-?_ There is a _-da_ already in _Kavağı’nda__._ Why does it have _-mak-_? Why isn't it not just _kalır_?

Thanks,


----------



## er targyn

sefer-i-n-de because there must be -n- between seferi and de.


----------



## Arabus

er targyn said:


> sefer-i-n-de because there must be -n- between seferi and de.



Why is it seferi and not sefer?


----------



## er targyn

Cause it's related to Vapurumuz. Journey _of our ship_.


----------



## er targyn

kalmaktadır=kalır, isn't it?


----------



## eric cartmant

> kalmaktadır=kalır, isn't it?


This is little bit tricky; probably you already know we usually have present continous tense refer to simple present tense of English

I love you = Seni seviyorum (i am loving you)

-makta;-mekte earns the verb present continous tense; but it is rather formal, you could see it only on the anouncements, posters, ads etc. In daily language, it may be interpretted like a match of "have been doing"; maybe.

In this case, yes, we could tell "kalmaktadır=kalır, isn't it?", but this is not directly about -makta; but it is about the "shift in tense" (i dont know the exact English term for that)



> _Vapurumuz her seferinde Anadolu Kavağı’nda 2-3 saat kalmaktadir.  _


It is not surprising you are confused. _seferinde _doesnt have to have -in actually.
_"Vapurumuz her seferde Anadolu Kavağı’nda 2-3 saat kalmaktadir._" would be quite OK.
Even if you didnt use it, it is obvious of what the _sefer_ is (of course of _vapur_).ı guess we could call it just a lavish emphasis.


----------



## shafaq

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> _Vapurumuz her seferinde Anadolu Kavağı’nda 2-3 saat kalmaktadir.  _
> 
> Why does _seferinde _has -in? Is it because it is genitive and the meaning is "every journey of our ship?"


No ! It is "Our ship; in its every journey ..."



Arabus said:


> Why does _kalmaktadir _have _-ta-?_ There is a _-da_ already in _Kavağı’nda__._ Why does it have _-mak-_? Why isn't it not just _kalır_?
> 
> Thanks,


Counting on what came in previous posts; I point that this is an informal formulation often used in information announcements and may be rendered into your language as
*انّ مركبتنـا اثناء كل سفراتها متوقّفة في .... لمدة ساعتين او ثلاث ه  *
if it has been "... kalır." instead of "... kalmaktadır." it will be read something like *تتوقّف مركبتنا في .......   لمدة ساعتين او ثلاث اثناء كل سفراتها*


----------



## Arabus

eric cartmant said:


> This is little bit tricky; probably you already know we usually have present continous tense refer to simple present tense of English
> 
> I love you = Seni seviyorum (i am loving you)
> 
> -makta;-mekte earns the verb present continous tense; but it is rather formal, you could see it only on the anouncements, posters, ads etc. In daily language, it may be interpretted like a match of "have been doing"; maybe.
> 
> In this case, yes, we could tell "kalmaktadır=kalır, isn't it?", but this is not directly about -makta; but it is about the "shift in tense" (i dont know the exact English term for that)
> 
> 
> It is not surprising you are confused. _seferinde _doesnt have to have -in actually.
> _"Vapurumuz her seferde Anadolu Kavağı’nda 2-3 saat kalmaktadir._" would be quite OK.
> Even if you didnt use it, it is obvious of what the _sefer_ is (of course of _vapur_).ı guess we could call it just a lavish emphasis.



Thanks....


----------



## Arabus

shafaq said:


> No ! It is "Our ship; in its every journey ..."
> 
> 
> Counting on what came in previous posts; I point that this is an informal formulation often used in information announcements and may be rendered into your language as
> *انّ مركبتنـا اثناء كل سفراتها متوقّفة في .... لمدة ساعتين او ثلاث ه  *
> if it has been "... kalır." instead of "... kalmaktadır." it will be read something like *تتوقّف مركبتنا في .......   لمدة ساعتين او ثلاث اثناء كل سفراتها*



Thanks.... and thanks for the Arabic translations.


----------

